

Ask HN: Online music store related legal matters - adamnemecek

For some time now, I have been thinking about a little different way of selling music online, but I have no idea where to start with the legal matters and how to avoid getting my pants sued off. Can anyone recommend any books or other resources?
======
declancostello
I'm interested in distributing subtitles online but am also at a loss to know
where to start.

I think the problem is that there are so many different owners and licensers
of content that there's no one way to get rights for content.

The problem only gets multiplied by the number of different countries, each
having their own laws.

